# I made a video about Finale percussion layouts and midi maps



## shnootre (May 31, 2017)

Hi all

Sharing this here in case some might find it useful. A video about setting up Finale's complex system of percussion midi maps and percussion layouts, particularly with an eye towards using third-party sounds. (Probably some stuff in here could be improved upon - but I think the gist is mostly on target...let me know!)


----------

